# Should I Be Happy With This Grouping



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

I went shooting last night with my son and was wondering if we were ready for the hunt.

[attachment=1:2ydgs7od]Robinhood 1.jpg[/attachment:2ydgs7od]
[attachment=0:2ydgs7od]Brandon Shot 2.jpg[/attachment:2ydgs7od]

**** those Gold Tips are nice.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I would say the old hoyt is treating you pretty good. Congrats on another great draw by the way. Sounds like you will have quite the group with you. Hope you kill a big one.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice grouping there.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks good!

This might be one of those posts where many on the boards know you well and you might be 10 tens the archer I am but as a newby to the boards I'll give you some honest feedback at the risk of sounding out of touch. The group is hard to judge because:

1 - It's only two arrows in the deer and 1 in the target.
2 - We don't know the range they were shot at.
3 - Are these your best shots of the shooting "session" or are the results repeatable over and over?

Like I said they look great but before deciding you are really happy make sure you can do that over and over and and various ranges. Also make sure you are shooting several shots without knowing your exact ranges (like using a range finder or counting steps). Shooting without using a range finder and from different positions (like sitting, kneeling, crouching) will really tell you how ready for the hunt you are. Try simulating a hunting situation by walking into the targets from the trees and immediately guess the range, kneel, and shoot. 

Just trying to help and give honest feedback. Sorry if I'm in the dark on your abilities.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh Jerry...you're such a kidder...Bullsnot, He can shot those kinds of groups all day, everyday.


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Bullsnot, Thanks for your feedback. Those are great pointers on helping me get ready. Sometimes it is fun to take different angles and odd yardages on targets. Your absolutely right on shooting all different kinds of shots.

Here is a picture of the one arrow in the target after I pulled it out.

It's always better to be lucky than good, thats for sure

[attachment=0:39mpdq1e]Robinhood 2.jpg[/attachment:39mpdq1e]


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Bullsnot, take a closer look at the first picture. Either that is one LOOOOOONNNNGGGG arrow, or there are two. (He robin-hooded it, as they say)

I have seen him shoot. He is freaking good. 
(and he doesn't even shoot every day either :shock: )


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh, and he was shooting at the 70 yard target, that is also in the first picture. (the big sign that says 70).

Just trying to help you out. 8)


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

highcountryfever said:


> Bullsnot, take a closer look at the first picture. Either that is one LOOOOOONNNNGGGG arrow, or there are two. (He robin-hooded it, as they say)


I see it now but it's not all that obvious. You can BARELY see the fletching of the first arrow and with the angle of the pic it doesn't look abnormally long. I didn't realize the 70 was the yardage either but makes sense. I had a feeling I walking into a situation like this...should've trusted my gut and left it alone.

BTW a Robin Hood (I think that's what they call it right?  ) is pretty impressive at 70. Never had one at that range. As far as being lucky....you don't get lucky at 70.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, yes you were. But don't get down on yourself, I am just trying to help out. don't get your feelings hurt about it and you will do just fine around here. It's all in good fun!


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

No worries Bullsnot. I was just really shocked when I walked up to the target and saw it. Probably will never happen again in my lifetime.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

highcountryfever said:


> Yes, yes you were. But don't get down on yourself, I am just trying to help out. don't get your feelings hurt about it and you will do just fine around here. It's all in good fun!


Feelings hurt? Nah...it's fun to jabber with some fellow utards. BTW thanks for educating me on what a "Robin Hood" is.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

-_O- Great to have you aboard! I see you are from Cedar Fort, I pass by there quite often heading out west to try to find Jacks to shoot. I am surprised they have internet out there. :lol: 

(Sorry Broadside, consider this thread officially Hi-jacked)


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

highcountryfever said:


> -_O- Great to have you aboard! I see you are from Cedar Fort, I pass by there quite often heading out west to try to find Jacks to shoot. I am surprised they have internet out there. :lol:
> 
> (Sorry Broadside, consider this thread officially Hi-jacked)


Duh...I've heard of the internet but I just found out they have it on computers now so I thought I'd give it a try.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Bull ****! ive seen him shoot and know how he operates. He just pulled the other 10-15 arrows out of the target before he took the pic. :lol: 

Now Jerry if you can put one arrow in a live buck in the books I will be impressed so far all you have shown me is you know how to ruin a good arrow. What the h#ll are you doing shooting at that little dot with more then one arrow for anyways. o-||


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

You have understand bullsnot...most of the guys responding to this post (swbuckmaster, Broadside_shot, Highcountryfever) are all guys that regularly win the 3D tournys...not just place...WIN...an awesome group of men and really funny to shoot with


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> You have understand bullsnot...most of the guys responding to this post (swbuckmaster, Broadside_shot, Highcountryfever) are all guys that regularly win the 3D tournys...not just place...WIN...an awesome group of men and really funny to shoot with


Highcountryfever couldn't hit the side of a barn at 20 yards. -BaHa!-


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> wapiti67 said:
> 
> 
> > You have understand bullsnot...most of the guys responding to this post (swbuckmaster, Broadside_shot, Highcountryfever) are all guys that regularly win the 3D tournys...not just place...WIN...an awesome group of men and really funny to shoot with
> ...


This coming from a guy that can fall out of a boat and not get wet. Scotts idea of going to get his arrows is climbing the ugly tree next to the target, the only problem is he fell out of the tree and hit every branch on the way down.

[attachment=0:bcmvqn4m]3404mule_train.jpg[/attachment:bcmvqn4m]


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> This coming from a guy that can fall out of a boat and not get wet. Scotts idea of going to get his arrows is climbing the ugly tree next to the target, the only problem is he fell out of the tree and hit every branch on the way down.


That sums Scott up pretty well. :O•-:

Nice shooting Jerry, only 10 days to go. Best of luck!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

never could figure out why chicks dig ugly 8)


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> never could figure out why chicks dig ugly 8)


Sympathy.

Your mom once told me that you have a face for radio. :lol:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > never could figure out why chicks dig ugly 8)
> ...


Sympathy/Radio face? 
I always thought it was my big bald head and my perfectly spined shaft! -()/- -()/>- :EAT:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> never could figure out why chicks dig ugly 8)


Then you woke up.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > never could figure out why chicks dig ugly 8)
> ...


Wildlifenet folks 
I didn't say I would never go fishing with Highcountry and Prout. They are good guys and all but I can say this "it doesn't matter whether its pushing shopping carts, racing go carts, shooting bows, or banging women I push them into the wall if they get in my way." -_O-


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice shooting Jerry! What makes it even more impressive is that the first shot was in the bullseye.



swbuckmaster said:


> Wildlifenet folks
> I didn't say I would never go fishing with Highcountry and Prout. They are good guys and all but I can say this "it doesn't matter whether its pushing shopping carts, racing go carts, shooting bows, or banging women I push them into the wall if they get in my way." -_O-


Scotty........I am sure your wife is impressed by all these skills.... :O•-:


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Crazy lucky. This is the type of luck I'm hoping for next week


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey, lets not get back on topic here.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Highcountry 
I seen you at Walmart the other day. Sorry I didn't say High. It looked like they were having problems with your check clearing :shock: when you were purchasing your muscle milk. -O>>-










can you guys see why he calls himself highcountry? :O---:


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

AW Shucks. you should have stopped. We could have got together and busted out the banjos. :O•-: 

(I thought I herd someone say "You gots a purdy mouf." Must have been you. -)O(- )


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I just found some recent video of Huntncountry practicing for a talent show. check it out <<--O/






I bet that will leave a mark!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> I just found some recent video of Huntncountry


Who the He!! is Huntncountry? Quite starring at the Dude in the over-alls and stop making fun of people you don't know. :twisted:


----------

